# blizzard clause?????



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

I got a copy of a contract one of our competitors used on a new property we got this year and they had a blizzard clause in the contract where their rates double on any snow event that has 10" or more 



anybody else have this ? I have been at this for awhile and have never seen this before but maybe I am missing out


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

We Plow per push. 10" just means me Plowing each lot 4-5 times.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

I understand but if you got 10" with their contract your rate would double


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

that one is new to me ...i agree with 10 inches it is just 4-5 pushes...,is the contract per push or hourly..?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

If it is per event then yes the price should triple or quadruple with 10" total.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I have to see how we have ours worded exactly, but I do know we have a clause to the effect of... In extreme blizzard conditions where we are unable to respond to accumulations of 6" or more there may be an additional fee. Again, don't quote me on that I will take a look tomorrow. It's not for storm totals, but in the event you get dumped on fast.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

it is an hourly contract so the rate is 148.50 an hour if we get 10" or more in one storm thats 297!!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I have never heard of anything like that for hourly. An hour is an hour in my book, doesn't matter what your doing... your selling time.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

wow who is doing that? and the more important question is are people buying it?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

sal



could you imagine last year ????
i know none of mine would buy it but I just thought maybe I am crazy for not doing it. I dont want to put the name out there


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

erkoehler;1122661 said:


> We Plow per push. 10" just means me Plowing each lot 4-5 times.


Just how I like it...


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

erkoehler;1122661 said:


> We Plow per push. 10" just means me Plowing each lot 4-5 times.


Just how I like it...


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

10"? Thats considered a dusting here in Maine!.... LOL..... We get many 10+ events every winter. Per push is just that. Just make sure you've priced accordingly.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

tg come on..PM it to me I just have to know.... 

I mean there are companies that are getting paid thousands to run a ranger around and see if a lot needs plow...i mean thousands...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

We do that.
over 12" is straight hourly (and we're typically per push) for all machines/shovelers.

And before you guys come and whine that "you should push every two inches"

When we get a blizzard on the front range (about every 5 years), it snows 3 to 4 inches of wet heavy snow an hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and it's usually blows 40 to 50 mph.
You simply can't keep up.
Heck, the roads close, you simply can't get to places.

If the route takes 6 to 8 hours (which seems typical for the industry) and it's snowing even 1 to 2" an hour, by the time you get back, you might have 12+ inches on the ground and 4' drifts. And in storms like that, you simply have make priority decisions. outlying properties that aren't going to get used (nobody is going to church in 3 feet of snow for example) are not going to get serviced for a day or so. last blizzard they didn't even have the roads open for 3 to 4 days. Clients actually appreciate you hitting it once, rather than trying to keep a property that has no traffic on it open for days. Their overall bill is lower. and higher priority places (resi's/apartments) are kept open.

Happens every couple years.
no one has ever complained, it seems reasonable and the event rarely happens.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I tack on $20.00 more per hour for P/U with plows during heavy snowfalls. Do any of you realize what kind of stress you are adding to a truck when you're normally pushing 1-2 inches per time. All of my commercials agree to it without a blink. They understand that it is a major snowstorm and we encounter enough overtime and wear and tear as it is.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess I should add that the place that was new last year complained about the bill but I can't control that we ended up with a blizzard the first year they signed on. They re-signed for this season I will add. Went with per push and the higher hourly rate for blizzards as well. So obviously it matters to them that they know we can and will take care of them.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

We used to plow for Niagara Mohawk the utility company in Upstate New York and they had a 16" clause in their contract. We had a seasonal number and in the event we got a storm over 16 inches we would charge them a one time charge of 5% of the total contract sum.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't factor blizzards. It's either our standard hourly rate or our per event/trip (ie we come and plow = event/trip). Contracts are hourly and on demand is per event/trip (ie you call us to plow once). 

Blizzard events/trips get paid before the plow is dropped. I had a few people not pay, so I went back and moved all the snow in front of their vehicles so they couldn't leave without shoveling. Got paid real quick then. Paypal works wonders. Have the iPhone app so I can be outside, call them, they send Paypal payment while I wait, it shows up on my phone, and I do my job. Love technology!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

$148.50 is NORMAL RATE? That would already be more than double what we get, I need to move.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

148 is probably for a loader.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

No pick up plow and spreader

3yrd loader is almost 300

We have more lawyers then cars here we get sued at the drop of a hat! I know some subs here with pckup plow and spreader getting 125 and hour 

Mdot pats a pick truck with a lightboard in tow 125 hour


----------



## TDR Plow (Sep 9, 2010)

I do seasonal contracts and don't have that clause..... YET. I think it is a good idea.


----------

